# .java in eclipse einfügen



## Infected Mushroom (31. Okt 2009)

Hallo!

Mein Problem hat nicht direkt mit dem Programmieren zu tun. Wir haben jetzt an der Uni angefangen Java zu lernen. Jedenfalls sollen wir eine Übung bearbeiten und haben dazu eine .java Datei bekommen. Ich kann die Datei einfach per Drag&Drop in eclipse ziehen und sehe auch den Quelltext. Ich kann ihn auch bearbeiten. Aber Ausführen ist nicht möglich. Unter "Run as" kann ich nichts auswählen, es steht einfach nur "none applicable". 
Außerdem erscheinen am Rand wie normalerweise, wenn ich eine Datei selbst erstelle, keine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich Fehler mache.
Ich hab mal bei den anderen Programmen geguckt, die ich schon erstellt habe, da ist die .java Datei im Ordner src. Wenn ich die Datei dort reinkopiere erscheint sie im Programm aber trotzdem nicht darin.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich will nicht schon beim richtigen Öffnen der Datei scheitern


----------



## mvitz (31. Okt 2009)

Wenn du die Datei im src Ordner in Eclipse hast, dann auf den Src Ordner mit Rechts und wähle dann "Use as source folder" aus.

Das Projekt sollte allerdings auch ein Java Projekt sein.


----------



## eRaaaa (31. Okt 2009)

Infected Mushroom hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Aber Ausführen ist nicht möglich. Unter "Run as" kann ich nichts auswählen, es steht einfach nur "none applicable".



hat die java datei vllt garkeine main methode ?



> Wenn ich die Datei dort reinkopiere erscheint sie im Programm aber trotzdem nicht darin.



???:L


----------



## Infected Mushroom (31. Okt 2009)

Der Prof hat uns die Datei geschickt mit dem Kommentar ".java enthält eine ausführbare main methode..." Die sehe ich auch.

Mit dem 2. Satz meinte ich, dass wenn ich die .java Datei in den src Ordner des Projektes kopiere und dann in eclipse auf eben diesen Ordner klicke, ist er leer. Auf meinem PC ist die java Datei also im src Ordner, aber eclipse zeigt sie darin nicht an.

Zu mvitz: Wenn ich rechtklicke auf den src Ordner erscheint nur das hier:


----------



## hdi (31. Okt 2009)

mach mal rechtsklick auf src -> "refresh"



> Ich will nicht schon beim richtigen Öffnen der Datei scheitern


Macht man das normaerlweise auch anders, und zwar pfuscht man nicht direkt im workspace Ordner auf der Festplatte rum, sondern nutzt Eclipse für das Verwalten.
Also richtig wäre es so gegangen:

Rechtsklick auf src -> "Import" -> "From Filesystem", und dann in den Ordner gehen wo die Dateien liegen, alles anwählen, und importieren.


----------



## eRaaaa (31. Okt 2009)

Infected Mushroom hat gesagt.:


> Mit dem 2. Satz meinte ich, dass wenn ich die .java Datei in den src Ordner des Projektes kopiere und dann in eclipse auf eben diesen Ordner klicke, ist er leer. Auf meinem PC ist die java Datei also im src Ordner, aber eclipse zeigt sie darin nicht an.



hilft ein rechtsklick --> refresh? oder mal eclipse neustarten?!


----------



## Infected Mushroom (31. Okt 2009)

OK, durch refresh wird es nun angezeigt. Soweit so gut 
Allerdings hab ich da jetzt an jeden Ordner, also dem Projekt, dem src, default und der java Datei ein kleinen roten Kasten mit nem X. Und ausführen kann ich das Programm auch nicht.


----------



## mvitz (31. Okt 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> mach mal rechtsklick auf src -> "refresh"
> 
> 
> Macht man das normaerlweise auch anders, und zwar pfuscht man nicht direkt im workspace Ordner auf der Festplatte rum, sondern nutzt Eclipse für das Verwalten.
> ...



Oder: Kopieren der Datei aus dem Windows Explorer und dann direkt in Eclipse in den src Ordner einfügen. Das geht auch und idr. schneller als über den Import Dialog. (Man kann die Dateien auch in Eclipse rein ziehen)


----------



## eRaaaa (31. Okt 2009)

es würde helfen wenn du mal die java datei postest  wahrshceinlich hat dein prof eine andere package deklaration als du ...(falls da was von package ...; steht, hau das mal raus)


----------



## Infected Mushroom (31. Okt 2009)

Ah ne ok, hat sich erledigt. Ich hab es jetzt nochmal so gemacht, wie hdi es oben erklärt hat, also mit import, etc. Jetzt wird alles so angezeigt wie es sein soll! 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Infected Mushroom (31. Okt 2009)

Hm..so ganz scheint doch nicht alles zu funktionieren 
Also hier mal die java Datei. Bei mir wird in der allerersten Zeile ein Fehler angezeigt "The declared package 'simple' does not match the expected package"

RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace


----------



## eRaaaa (31. Okt 2009)

falls du mein post überlesen hast, zitier ich mich einfach nochmal selbst 



eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> wahrshceinlich hat dein prof eine andere package deklaration als du ...(falls da was von package ...; steht, hau das mal raus. oder rechtsklick --> new package--> packagename (bei dir jetzt simple) ..dann die java datei da reinverschieben.)


----------



## Infected Mushroom (31. Okt 2009)

Ok gut, ich hab jetzt ein neues package gemacht und es klappt nun engültig 
Aber was macht das für einen Unterschied? Wenn ich ihm das zurückschicke, hat er doch dann den selben Stress oder?


----------



## hdi (31. Okt 2009)

Das ist richtig  Du solltest auch nicht die package Deklaration im Source Code ändern, sondern deine Packages anpassen. Nenne also deine packages so, wie vom Quellcode erwartet.


----------



## eRaaaa (31. Okt 2009)

Infected Mushroom hat gesagt.:


> Ok gut, ich hab jetzt ein neues package gemacht und es klappt nun engültig
> Aber was macht das für einen Unterschied? Wenn ich ihm das zurückschicke, hat er doch dann den selben Stress oder?




da ihr jetzt (wenn du den gleichen packagenamen, also simple benutzt hast) die gleiche package-struktur habt, hat er damit auch kein stress.
eclipse bietet aber auch möglichkeiten das package automatisch zu korrigieren.
aber genau das ist der grund, warum hier immer wieder empfohlen wird, am anfang *nicht* zu einer IDE wie eclipse zu greifen, sondern in einem normalen editor mit dem programmieren anzufangen.


----------



## Infected Mushroom (31. Okt 2009)

OK, package name ist jetzt richtig. Das wir mit eclipse anfangen liegt ja nicht an mir, damit muss ich jetzt halt klarkommen 

Also nochmals vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Werde wohl bei der ein oder andere Übungsaufgabe später mal wieder vorbeischauen (müssen )


----------



## hdi (31. Okt 2009)

> Werde wohl bei der ein oder andere Übungsaufgabe später mal wieder vorbeischauen


Nene mein Freund, jeder nur 1x


----------

